# Decisions have been made, and checks are complete - update



## Babysaurus (May 24, 2012)

Hello, 
Yesterday was the last apt with the obs / medics (endocrinologist) and final growth scan. I have also been having more hypo's or generally low blood sugar, which has been concerning me mainly as it can be a symptom of the placenta deteriorating. 

The first person I saw when I got to the ante natal clinic was the midwive who specialises in diabetic patients. Hmmm. She was also the lady I spoke to the previous day who didn't seem too concerned as to _why_ I was getting hypo's and basically said I ought to go to A+E so they could alter my pump for me, advice which, funnily enough, I declined as I am more than capable of doing that myself (but my options are limited when it comes to checking out my placenta!) As movement of the baby is fine, and I had the apt the following day I decided I was okay to hang on so I did. The midwife came over straight away and suggested that I see the dietician about my hypo's. Sorry to say, but I was quite sarcastic (in a not quite as rude as I could have been, kinda way) and pointed out that the hypo's were highly unlikely to be the result of me suddenly being unable to count carbs. I have to say, for a midwife who supposedly specialises in diabetes her knowledge seems frighteningly limited. Thank god mine is not! 

Next was the scan. I had gone to almost the top line of the graph at the last scan 4 weeks ago which was upsetting at the time. Even though you hear lots of stories about how inaccurate these scans can be, it still feels as if you've f**ked up (I am sure a lot of you can relate to this!) Due to this, I was hoping madly that this one would be okay and a little bit nervous. Well, I am happy to say that the baby is measuring exactly between the middle line and the top line of the graph, and is guessed to be about 6.5 lb's.  Riduclously, now the graph is in my favour, I am chosing to take it as gospel! (In my defence, I had been told that the baby is harder to measure once it gets past about 7.5lbs so this is more likely to be accurate, or at least semi accurate.) I asked the sonographer how the baby was looking round the middle (in case it was very round, but very short or, er, something!) and she said 'nice and petite' - result! 

Next was the obs apt. This was with one I had not met before and at first, to be honest, it seemed as if she was simply ticking boxes - she was looking more through the notes than talking to me and quite hard to engage with. I told her about the drop in insulin levels too and she said that the scan had showed everything was working fine and as the baby was moving as normal all looks well. I ended up having to bring up what I wanted to try and avoid re delivery (long drawn out induction, emergency section etc) and why. Eventually, she turned and said I need to come back next Wednesday and then we could discuss delivery. To be honest, I didn't want to come back a week later and have the same conversation with someone else, and asked if we could make more of a plan now so she then went to get the senior obs, who I've met once before and liked (talks to you like a human rather than a 'patient', if that makes sense.) In short, we have decided I am going for a stretch and sweep on Wedneday and a general check over, and then I go in on Thursday and we try the pessaries. Hopefully it will work and things will get moving but if NOTHING is happening in 24ish hours, I shall go on the section list rather than trying another 2 pessaries over 3 days which is what generally happens. I am happy with this and hope that labour does come on quickly (at the moment my bump hasn't dropped or anything so it doesn't feel remotely likely but I realise things can change quickly so maybe things will drop and engage dramatically.)  

Last apt was with the endocrinoligist and, apart from looking through my readings and saying they all looked fine, I told him about the drop in insulin requirements and he lept up and went to see the senior obs (one I had just seen.) In short, as things currently look fine (and why they look fine) I have been told to keep an eye on things and if there are any more drops to get myself in ASAP for some monitoring. 

So, that's it in a large nutshell. 

Am now officially sh*tting it - argh! By next Saturday at the latest we'll have a baby -


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the update  Well done for being assertive and sticking to your guns to get the plan you wanted! Hoping everything goes smoothly in the lead up


----------



## Babysaurus (May 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2012)

Hi Babysaurus

Wow your baby is nearly here!! I have been meaning to post an update on here all week and when I read your recent post I had to reply.

I had a scan 9 days ago (between 33-34 weeks) and then an appointment with my obs. For about 5 days prior to this appointment my BGs had been going lower than normal and I was constantly running a temp basal of 40% less. When I mentioned this in my apt it immediately sent alarm bells ringing and they decided to admit me for monitoring there and then! I have been here ever since and will be till my baby is born next week just over 35 wks!

I can't remember how far along you are? They said I shouldn't need less insulin at this stage I should need more and that it was too early for it to be levelling off. Not sure if you remember from my last post but my baby is measuring on the larger side *- 6lb 9 at last scan. I believe they are being very cautious, the obs wrote in my notes that my insulin requirements had dropped 'substantially' whereas if you look at my Total Daily Dose on my pump it has only gone down a few units.
I'm taking massive bolus doses but my basal has decreased.

Anyway I am here now...I get monitored (well the baby does!) on the CTG three times a day. My induction was meant to be tomorrow but they decided to wait till
Sunday before they start me off on the basis that more of my usual people will be here next week. I have asked several times about when I could opt for c-s but they don't seem to be budging. I am hoping I may have more power when it comes to the moment. Thats great they have pre-agreed with you on how many prostaglandins you will have etc.

I've had my steroid injections because of early delivery and had a right run in with sliding scales (I've done a whole post on my blog about that one!) I have said I am not coming off my pump and going onto a sliding scale until absolutely necessary, have you discussed this with them at your hospital?

I know we're not at the same hospital but if you have any questions about hospital life let me know! I'm becoming a regular here, I should know all the midwives by the time I come to give birth! 

Nic


----------



## RuthieG (May 25, 2012)

Babysaurus glad all is OK as I was beginning tothink they had whipped you in there and then! 

Funnily enough when I was discussing my continuing late morning hypos (several hours after breakfast and so not linked to intake of food or insulin) the Diabetes Dr I was with (not my usual guy) asked me to see the dietician. I declined but he insisted but luckily I had gone home. I told the Obstetrician (who I really like alot) that i didn't want to see her and he just laughed and shrugged and agreed that she can tellme nothing I don't already know. Last time she told me to make sure I eat red meat and dairy and complex carbs. Thansk for that!

Anyway moving on your plan sounds good and I can't beleive it is on WEDNESDAY not like 3 weeks on Wednesday or a fortnight on Wednesday but actually on Wednesday! I am half envious I think just that you are really in the final frontier and moving into a whole new stage (hopefully a short one) and then the next stage of being a mum with diabetes rather than a pregnant diabetic!

Nic - I read your blog and so new you were in but again glad all is OK and probably good they are holding on for a couple of days, although I am sure it doesn't feel like that to you.

You two have massive weeks ahead of you and I really hope it goes smoothly and as it should. I feel a bit emotional ha ha!

xx


----------



## Babysaurus (May 25, 2012)

Hi both, 
I think from reading other people's accounts, the reason I am not being more closely monitored is due to the fact that my insulin requirements have dropped but not dropped as much as some of you who've then been admitted for monitoring, although I am under strict instructions to get myself in asap if they do. 

Nic, I have discussed the sliding scale vs pump thing with them (several times!) In short, I am going to play it by ear as I don't know what anything will be like at this stage, but if things are going reasonably smoothly I don't want to hinder my mobility by being hooked up to more things than are strictly neccessary (and a sliding scale drip is one of those things.) As for your induction vs c-sec situation, I hope they become a bit more open to it soon! I know it's major abdominal surgery and all that (don't you get sick of people pointing that out, what the hell do they think you thought it was?!) but a long drawn out and possibly fruitless labour can't be much better an alternative can it? I would have thought also that recovery won't be much faster, and blood sugar control much tigher the longer and more stressful things go on either. Good luck with that one!

Ruthie, I think the midwife, _diabetes specialist_ midwife I'd like to add, is a good example of why I tend to question everything (and often doubt the answers.) I would have thought that seeing the dietician, unless I had dramatically altered my diet since Sunday, would  not be the first thing that came into their heads when I mentioned the lower insulin requirements! As a diabetic, I would have thought there would be far more pressing reasons as to why my insulin requirements have gone down for them to feel are worth investigating, don't you? 

Right ladies, I am off to spend a small fortune in Boots as I need to get my hospital bag packed (yikes - it's so weird typing these things!!) 

Back later, x


----------



## elliebug (May 25, 2012)

hello,
i am coming out of hiding cos i couldnt just read this and not reply! i don't want to scare anyone but 6 weeks ago i had a few hypos, not huge ones and i sorted them with food as usual, had a clinic appt and a scan to check placental function(tues), all brill, everyone happy with how i was doing. friday baby didnt move much so i rang the ward in the evening and they said to come in for some monitoring so i did, partner went to work sat morning just as they put me back on the monitor. 10 min later i rang him back to say he needed to come to the hosp and he arrived as they took me into theatre for an emergency section. baby was not happy and they got him out just in time.
basically what i'm saying is, don't panic but if you're worried or you just think something isn't right get it checked out! please 
we are both fine now (apart from being sleep deprived) but i am very glad i didnt just go to bed that night.
baby, i didn't do much for a few weeks after my section cos we were in hosp but recovery was fine, just make sure you have some MASSIVE granny pants cos you wont want anything touching your scar/wound. enjoy shopping.
good luck everyone and i hope you all have speedy, intervention free deliveries


----------



## Monkey (May 25, 2012)

Exciting stuff, babysaurus! Are you well prepared now, c-section or otherwise? Freezer stocked? Huge pants (honestly, the biggest granny ones you can find or bigger) bought?

Oooh - a brilliant thing someone told me was to get a clear freezer bag, and put into it a nappy, vest, hat etc for baby and camera. Then if you end up in theatre (whether for cs or instrumental) your H can grab the bag and not waste time unpacking.


----------



## HappyHelen (May 25, 2012)

Great to hear from you and your plan sounds great. Sounds a bit similar to mine in that the plan was to try for 36 hours and then I was first on the list for a c-section the next day. I have everything crossed for you and can't wait to hear your news. 

I echo all of Monkey's advice above and recommend that you stock up on bread - we lived on toast and sandwiches in the first few days. Also, if you get the chance, accept as much help as you can from family / friends - even if they just sit and baby watch while you get some much needed sleep!

I am so excited for you and can't believe your day is nearly here - so exciting!!

Good luck and big hugs xxx


----------



## Mark T (May 25, 2012)

HappyHelen said:


> ...Also, if you get the chance, accept as much help as you can from family / friends - even if they just sit and baby watch while you get some much needed sleep!...


As long as they are going to be useful!  I made it quite clear to ours that if wanted to visit that I might find them something to do!  

Ours were actually very good and did some shopping for us, but I've read lots of stories about new parents having the relatives come round and expect to be waited on hand and foot.  After a week of being both sleep deprived, I probably would of burnt a few ears to anyone that was silly


----------



## Babysaurus (May 27, 2012)

Hi again everyone, 
I agree - any visitors MUST be useful!!  

Monkey, that tip is great - a freezer bag with the essentials will be packed! Excellent idea (sometimes the more obvious ideas are actually harder to just come up with yourself, or is that just me...?) 

Am I prepared for it all? To be honest, I have no idea! It seems pretty surreal to be honest. While it's been on my mind a lot, it now seems a totally different thing to have it around the corner. If  I let myself, I will probably panic so the actual  birth side of things I am trying to only give passing thought to (in marked contrast to previous weeks!) As for after, I actually can't see what it will be like after AT ALL! I currently cannot see further on from the birth! I realise it will probably involve sleep depravation, roller coaster emotions, discomfort (but lets gloss over that one) and the like but those things are all negative and surely, _surely_, there are some amazing bits too?! I am very glad we don't know if it's a boy or girl too - I am now desperate to know, and have asked my husband to be the one who tells me rather than a midwife / obs. 

Have the majority of the stuff I need now, the house is getting pretty much sorted (been renovating but on the last stretch) and the bag can soon be packed and we'll be ready to go. I have had no signs that things may happen - bump still high, no Braxton Hicks or similar - which may make the idea of soon having an actual baby, rather than a bulky middle, even harder to get my head around!

How was everyone else feeling at this point?


----------



## RuthieG (May 27, 2012)

I feel a bit like that already and I am about 7.5 weeks off induction (or in my dreams 7 weeks off naturally going into labour!!). xxxx


----------



## Nic (May 27, 2012)

Hi Babysaurus (and everyone else!)

Sounds like you are nearly there!! Just wanted to post back quickly and say I know what you mean about c-sections! I've given up mentioning it for the moment. Although it
was just on the cards about an hour ago as they were worried about the baby's heartbeat. 
I've now had two of the gels and we'll see what happens, my tummy is tightening but not to the degree it will! I am secretly hoping a c-section will be needed but just have to keep focusing on the benefits of a normal birth!

I'll be back in touch with an update in a few days hopefully!

Nic


----------



## Smit (May 27, 2012)

Hi lovely
Glad you have a plan in place. I hope to get my birth story up tomorrow, if not all the best for Wednesday,   best advice is just go with it. I honestly don't think you can prepare for it. Was nothing like I thought it would be. 

On c section front, nic I hope you dont need one, I'm 4 weeks post section and in lots of pain, struggling to walk, cant lift things and unable to drive. Doing my head in. Felt great after it and now think I've been doing too much and thats why it hurts. X


----------



## RuthieG (May 28, 2012)

Wishing you well Nic and Babysaurus.

Smit it would be great to read your story when you get chance to type it up.

I am up as can't sleep in this heat.


----------



## Babysaurus (May 28, 2012)

Oh Smit, sorry to hear things are still rough with the recovery from the section. This is quite a worry for me (which is why I think, worst case scenario, I'd rather opt for the semi elective early one rather than carry on trying with the induction if it's looking iffy and risk and emergency one when knackered etc.) Maybe you're right and you did too much - think I have heard that you can lull yourself  into a false sense of security re recovery and set yourself back quite a lot. 

Nic - god knows what's happening with you RIGHT NOW but I can't wait to hear your good news when it comes! Exciting stuff! 

Ruthie, I think I must be the only person in the country who doesn't seem to think this heat is a big deal! A friend of mine was staggering about the other day acting like it was over 100 degree's, and lots of people are sympathising with me for being rather round in a heatwave. It's not bothering me in the least though, to be honest. Quite nice to be warm rather than wrapped up for a change!


----------

